# Showing Sex in Veg State.  Normal?



## greenfoxx (Nov 5, 2009)

We have a Sativa, not sure what type truely, bag seed, were still in the learning process, before we use the good seeds. This sativa is showing her sex. She was the one that survived our pet Raccoon attack on the nursery.

She is roughly 2 months old, and she is showing her female hairs (pistols, we beleave there called) already. The nursery has been on a 18 hr schedule for the entire time, except one eve a week ago, we flipped them to a 24 for a day that we had some clones delivered in the middle of the night. Since then, they have been back on their normal schedule.

She is cleary showing her sex, and we wanted to know if this is normal while in long term veg state? We were planning on using her as a hands on learnining plant for cloning, which we have clones of, but momma already lifting her skirt.

Our rooms are seperate, but we have been opening the flowering rooms door to help with air flow until we do do an intake into the room for fresh air, today more then likely. The door to the flooring room is only four to five feet from the veg table, and were thinking maybe it was the increased light that caused it?

we are flowing with a 400 hps on 12hrs (on 4 hrs after vegs lights come on, out 2 hours before cfl's go out) vegging with 8 mixed cfl's on for 18 straight.

Any info will help.

Greenfoxx's :holysheep:


----------



## umbra (Nov 5, 2009)

its called preflower. its an expression of sexual maturity.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 5, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> its called preflower. its an expression of sexual maturity.


 
:yeahthat:


All plants  show  sex  when  mature  enough...and  yes  practice  your  cloneing  ...it  will  take  ya  some  time  to  find  a  way  that  works  best  for  you..and  Pato=ients...lots  of  paitients...the  extra  light  had  nothing to  do with  the trigger  of those  preflowers..work  on that  intake  for the  flower  room  and  be sure its  Light  proof....Hope  this helps..take  care and be safe


:48:


----------



## greenfoxx (Nov 5, 2009)

Ty ty,  , we were just nervous, for being one of the few survivors of Banditoes revenge, that we may have tainted her.  Getting to work on the intake now.  Good day to ya all.

Greenfoxx's   :yay:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 11, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> its called preflower. its an expression of sexual maturity.


so, if i've got this right, with pre-flower you can continue to veg untill you feel the size is where you want. then flip to 12-12? 
reg., non auto seed.   thanx UMBRA and 4u2.  $


----------



## tester (Dec 11, 2009)

yes you can just carry on vegging but as height has no factor in bud production its pretty pointless


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 11, 2009)

tester said:
			
		

> yes you can just carry on vegging but as height has no factor in bud production its pretty pointless



thanx, just thought more time veggin, more sites for buds :confused2: 

wifey wants em in flower ASAP :hubba: $


----------



## BBFan (Dec 11, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> thanx, just thought more time veggin, more sites for buds :confused2:
> 
> wifey wants em in flower ASAP :hubba: $


 
You're absolutely correct Fa$tca$h- it is not pointless.  The larger / more mature your plant becomes, the more it will produce- especially if you train her right to maximize your lighting.

Pre-flowers just tell you sex, you can veg as long as you like or need.  Don't argue with your wife though!

Happy Growing!


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 11, 2009)

thanx, BBF, got a little LST goin on now. i'll play with em a little longer. $


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 11, 2009)

BBFan said:
			
		

> You're absolutely correct Fa$tca$h- it is not pointless. The larger / more mature your plant becomes, the more it will produce- especially if you train her right to maximize your lighting.
> 
> Pre-flowers just tell you sex, you can veg as long as you like or need. Don't argue with your wife though!
> 
> Happy Growing!


 
i have a couple bagseed plants that i let veg for 2 months, they showed preflower as females while still getting 24 hrs...they are huge, they've been topped and lst'd and they are enourmous fat ladies with buds EVERYwhere, so if you have the time and space its worth it, esp if you are limited on legal numbers of plants IMO


----------



## BBFan (Dec 12, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> i have a couple bagseed plants that i let veg for 2 months, they showed preflower as females while still getting 24 hrs...they are huge, they've been topped and lst'd and they are enourmous fat ladies with buds EVERYwhere, so if you have the time and space its worth it, esp if you are limited on legal numbers of plants IMO


 
:yeahthat: :yeahthat:   That's a great point SunDancer245!

You can easily get 2 to 3 times (or more) off of a plant by letting it veg longer (if you're providing the right environment).  And that's critical where plant count matters.

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Feb 17, 2010)

LET HER PRE-FLOWER LONGER!

the longer you can veg her, the more you're going to yield.

it's going to take 60  days anyways why not wait till 80 to get 30-50% more?


good luck!
destroyer


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 22, 2010)

tester said:
			
		

> yes you can just carry on vegging but as height has no factor in bud production its pretty pointless


 
Uh....huh??????? 

Then someone needs to go tell my monster plants to friggin stop it.


----------

